# ~FALL~



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2007)

~Fall~

Come oh Fall, let me embrace thee.
Let your cool winds caress my sweat beaded brow.
The sun of summer has drained me oh Fall.
I now heed your sirens call.
Mother Nature rampant across the land
Her pallette of colors, tightly in hand.
Smiling, laughing, singing her songs
Oh winters cold breath shall soon be along.
But for now oh fall
I bask in your song.
My eyes weary
my heart pounds yet slower.
I nestle in your bosom
Sighing, contented,
That Summer is over !!

by
Walter (Waldo) James
11/09/07


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful.....both the poem and the photos.


Love your pets.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 11, 2007)

Cat nap at the Cats Meow Winery.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2007)

It looked like that here a month or so ago Waldo. I guess they have settled down for a long winter's night!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 11, 2007)

Waldo, 


You are a fantastic poet and capture the best of everything!!!!


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Nov 12, 2007)

That was beautiful Waldo and the photos.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks all...I do love this time of the year. And obviously the critters also love it. 
Makes me want to drag all my carboys of bulk aged wines outside and have a big bottling party.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 13, 2007)

Do It!!!


Pictures too.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 13, 2007)

Great pics Waldo and great poem to. Man Id like to be 1 of your pets in those pics.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 14, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Do It!!!
> 
> 
> Pictures too.




OK Ramona........So what time will you be here Saturday to help out ?


----------



## scotty (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks Waldo


----------

